# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui tin học ( không nghĩ bậy bạ nha)

## lehiep108

Em nằm trên đệm tênh hênh 
“Đôi gò bồng đảo” ngửa lên chờ chàng 
Tay chàng chẳng chút nể nang 
Mân mê, nắn, bóp, quơ quàng tứ tung 
“Vú” bên trái chàng bóp hung 
Nhấn “vú” bên phải, sướng rung, chàng cười 
Ngón tay chàng “móc” liên hồi 
“Đào nguyên một lạch” rã rời thân em 
Khi tối lửa, lúc tắt đèn 
Chàng biến đâu mất, để em một mình!

----------


## quangminh01

Con chuột máy vi tính. Ok!
Đúng không các bạn nhỉ

----------


## calebss

uk. đúng oỳ,câu này hơi bị dễ!!^^!!

----------


## haduyen

Ai nghĩ ra câu này phải công nhận là giỏi về lĩnh vực văn học lẫn cả khoản í nữa .hô hô [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## virus

đọc câu đố không nghĩ bậy chết liền.hihi

----------


## dqua99

*hihi*

đúng là?? suy nghĩ sâu xa quá?? đọc hong nghĩ bậy mới là lạ đó??:emlaugh:

----------


## minhdo1213

Hehe,Cũng vui nhưng bác nào nghĩ ra câu đố này chắc là cũng giỏi khoản nghĩ lắm nhỉ.

----------


## seor7

*Mới đọc không nghĩ bậy bạ chết liền*

Ai nghĩ ra được những câu thơ trên chắc là giỏi khoản ***xx lắm đây.
Nếu ai không biết tin học thì chắc cũng không thể nghĩ được đó là con chuột máy tính đâu.

----------

